# Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren



## torino (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo
habe neulichs ein paar Hechte gefangen und sie ausgenommen und ohne Kopf eingefroren . Kann man dann immer noch die Hechte filetieren ?


----------



## Bassey (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*

Natürlich kannst du das! Aber ich empfehle dir das langsame Auftauen im Kühlschrank in Frischhaltefolie gewickelt, damit die Oberfläche nicht antrocknet während du innen noch Eisbärparty hast...


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*

*Nein*, das geht nicht. max. mit ner Säge.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## torino (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*

Aber ich meine ob er sich filetieren lässt , wenn er aufgetaut ist ?


----------



## Promachos (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*

Hallo!

Das geht schon, aber besser filetieren läßt sich das Fleisch sicher im fangfrischen Zustand. Jeder Frostvorgang zerstört durch die spitzen Eiskristalle die Zellwände und sorgt für mehr Flüssigkeit im Fleisch.
Wovon ich auf jeden Fall abrate ist das Filetieren von gefrorenen bzw. angetauten Fischen, schon wegen der schlechten Handhabbarkeit und damit verbunden einer erhöhten Abrutschgefahr.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*

:l
darf ich?
_...du solltest mit dem filetieren warten, bis du wieder aufgetaut bist...

_
du schreibst, dass du die "ohne Kopf eingefroren" hast, deine frage heute bestätigt das aufs deutlichste...

demnächst also besser 'mit kopf' einfrieren.

allgemein frage ich mich immer, warum der kopf abgeschnitten wird, gehen doch gerade bei einem größeren fisch die sauleckeren bäckchen verloren. entweder mach ich den ganzen fisch oder filets oder koteletts, entsprechend geschnitten frier ich den ein. 

gut, manchmal ist man müde oder es fehlt die zeit, dann hau ich den auch so ins eis - geht aber auf die qualität (und auch ein bisschen auf den respekt vor dem fisch)

einfrieren bedeutet immer qualitätsverlust zum frischen fisch, dennoch kannst du die aufgetauten immer noch locker filetieren, im halb aufgetauten zustand sogar noch etwas einfacher als 'nen frischen.

ansonsten hätte ich gerne dein problem, hecht kenn ich nur noch von fotos. glückwunsch


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*



torino schrieb:


> Aber ich meine ob er sich filetieren lässt , wenn er aufgetaut ist ?


 
achsooo, dann sag das doch.|rolleyes
"*Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*"

MfG Algon


----------



## alpharex (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*



Algon schrieb:


> achsooo, dann sag das doch.|rolleyes
> "*Hechte in gefrorenen Zustand filetieren*"
> 
> MfG Algon


mit der Bandsäge geht das auch gefroren. Aber Schutzbrille nicht vergessen


----------

